# Garden bench



## buck_fast (13 Jun 2012)

Hi everyone,I'm new to woodwork and have been reading these pages for months and also learning from you tube videos. I found plans on the internet for a garden bench,so have decided to have a go as my first project. They were demolishing a secondary school round the corner from me so I asked them if they had any hardwood I could get,they gave me some old benches from the PE department and I gave them £30. They were planks of a reddish coloured wood about 1 1/4" thick 11" wide and about 8ft in length,I got about 5 of those along with some other hardwood that is light in colour with a kind of rose colour running through it. 
Anyway,back to the project,I bought a cheap table saw,a bench planer and a thicknesser. I started by cutting the wood to length and squaring it up and thicknessing it. I then marked off the mortises and roughed them out with a router and finished them by hand,then it was onto the tenons cut in the table saw.After cutting the tenons for the straps at the side of the bench I decided on a dry fit,the tenons fitted well(I was as proud as punch with myself). Next I went into the house to check the plans on my computer(I havent got a printer and I wasn't want to take the laptop into my dust filled garage),it was then that my first mistake was noticed,I had made one of the side straps for the garden seat at 11" up from the ground and it should have been 12 and a quarter up.(so that is why everyone says measure twice and cut once?) So I have 4 mortices to plug,I have done one and run the leg through the thicknesser and I'm pleased with the result. Onto the rest of them tomorrow.This is going to take me ages but please stick with me,your help will be appreciated.I will try and post some pictures.
I don't know how to post some pictures from my computer to here,sorry.

Cheers,George.


----------



## Jamesc (13 Jun 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, I think you will find it a friendly place. You need to have made 3 posts before you can post pictures. There are instructions on this site as to how to do it but I can't find them atthe moment. I am sure someone will be along shortly with the link

Regards

James


----------



## buck_fast (14 Jun 2012)

Thanks James, I was hoping someone would move this to the correct forum.


----------



## Beanwood (19 Jun 2012)

buck_fast":tc4giewp said:


> Sorry,I have put this in the wrong forum,it should have been in the projects one.Could a mod move it for me please?
> 
> Cheers,George.



I've just read all the way through waiting for the 'tip or trick' :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Best of luck with your project


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2012)

buck_fast":257wzwux said:


> ....I don't know how to post some pictures from my computer to here,sorry.
> ..



I'm afraid you can not post URL links to off site image hosts until you have made at least 3 posts (spam trap)

If and when you do they will require the full url to the server location where they are held.

However as long as the image file size is 256kb or less you can upload direct to the UKW server from your computer.

Use the Upload attachment dialogue below the New post dialogue box.

'Browse' (to locate the file on your computer) and 'Add File'


----------



## buck_fast (6 Jul 2012)

Standing itself at last.

http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums/u44 ... =seat6.jpg


----------



## buck_fast (28 Jul 2012)

After a while i have finally bought a small bench drill. I have dismantled the garden bench(ready to drill dowell holes),made a dowelling jig using bushes that someone at my work turned. I planed a bit of wood to the same thickness as the back slats and added the bushes to it. I've drilled the back cross beams and put the dowells in.The wood for the back slats has been prepared and rounded on the edges,just to be cut to length and drilled to take the dowells.
Sorry couldn't add individual photos on here to show you what I'm meaning as i go along but all photos are here.
http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums/u443/buck_fast/

As you can see from the state of the floor,I have no dust extraction. It looks as if that is the next thing I will be buying,as working about with a mask on all day isn't fun.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Jul 2012)

That looks a pretty good start and if you have got all the timber you need for £30 that was a bargain.


----------



## buck_fast (29 Jul 2012)

Starting to run a bit low on wood now,I had to use a piece with holes in it ,on the back cross member. I didn't realise that there would be so much waste. I've plugged one of the holes and sanded it and it's turned out ok.


----------



## buck_fast (29 Jul 2012)

The dowells are 8mm, would it be better for me to drill the holes in the slats 9mm for ease of fitting and lining up or do you think that would be to much clearance for the glue?


----------



## buck_fast (30 Jul 2012)

I drilled a trial piece 9mm and it was a bit slack on the dowells,so tried 8.5mm hole and fits the dowells lovely. I need to get off my bum and put the bench together again but seeing I'm on holiday I can't seem to find the motivation.I'll probably do it tomorrow.


----------



## buck_fast (8 Aug 2012)

Finally got round to drilling the back slats for the dowells.

Came up with this "u" shaped fixture screwed to the end of my bench.




The slat then sits squarely in the fixture.




The slat is then clamped to the bench and the dowelling jig.




Slats can then be drilled squarely.




Slats are then fixed to back rail and holes in back rail are plugged. Back rail routed to accept brass plate.





Mod Edit: Image links edited.


----------



## buck_fast (8 Aug 2012)

The only thing holding me back now is I have no sash clamps whatsoever,so I will need to wait and try and get some on ebay,unless I can make my own out of a length of wood.So the final glue up will have to wait.


----------



## AndyT (8 Aug 2012)

Hi Buckfast - If you are ingenious enough to invent that jig for drilling the ends of your slats, then cramping up should be no problem!

The easiest way I know is to find a long stout piece of wood, screw two stops on it about two inches further apart than the thing you want to cramp, and use a pair of folding wedges (that is, a pair of wedges going in opposite directions) to bring it up tight - knock them both at the same time with a hammer in each hand.)

Alternatively, fix one block at the same angle as the wedge, then just use one wedge and one hammer!


----------



## buck_fast (8 Aug 2012)

Thanks Andy,never even thought about reversed wedges.I think this is what I'll try.The bench all joins together fine so the wedge idea should be enough to hold it tight for gluing.Do you think it will be okay for keeping everything square after chapping in wedges?


----------



## devonwoody (9 Aug 2012)

Perhaps two dowels inserted through mortise and tenons and the tenon hole slightly (very slightly ) off can pull a joint together? (or inaddition to the suggestion by Andy above)


----------



## buck_fast (9 Aug 2012)

The plans I downloaded are showing dowells through the mortice and tenons,but I thought they were do be drilled after the bench was built.
I may drill them offset before I put it together as that seems a good idea as well as the one about the wedges. Thanks for the help,it's very much appreciated.


----------



## AndyT (9 Aug 2012)

Should be ok - you might want to make a clamp which has a length of wood on either side of the bit you are clamping, so that it pulls up tight; or else make pairs - using one on each side.

On the other hand, I can't imagine that you are going to stop woodworking now, and that rather nice deal on the timber saved you a lot, so it could be a good time to invest!


----------



## buck_fast (9 Aug 2012)

It was after talking to a co worker who was retiring that got me thinking about woodwork. He told me he was going to spend his retirement woodworking as that was his passion.He told me about the machinery and tools that he had and some of the things he had made. I decided then that I would try and gather up tools and machinery a little bit at a time until I retired (16 years to go) and then start woodworking.
It never worked out like that as I got some cheap tools quickly and started my project as you can see.I'm enjoying it so far and the only thing holding me back is finding time,as I work shifts and I'm a keen golfer.


----------



## Triggaaar (9 Aug 2012)

Nice work George.

The pillar drill that you bought looks really handy, what is it?


----------



## buck_fast (9 Aug 2012)

> The pillar drill that you bought looks really handy, what is it?



Its a Sealey , it's a nice little drill but a bit on the small side if I ever decide to do some larger project.The travel is only 50mm.


----------



## Triggaaar (9 Aug 2012)

buck_fast":1fmc5iyz said:


> Its a Sealey , it's a nice little drill but a bit on the small side if I ever decide to do some larger project.The travel is only 50mm.


Ah, is it 'just' one of the £90 modern ones? I thought it looked older.


----------



## buck_fast (10 Aug 2012)

Yes, I think it's more for modelling and small projects.Only cost me £50 on ebay and was new,still in it's box. It done the job I bought it for though,and in time I will be hoping to replace all my tools with better quality.


----------



## davthy (19 Aug 2012)

I finished a garden bench project this summer and from the look of yours I think we might have used the same plan.
It is a plan from Minwax and Thompson's Waterseal.
I used oak and also increased all measurements by 10%, we are tall here in Sweden .
I also made the arm rests a bit differently, more like traditional English benches I think.
Good luck with your bench, it seems to be getting on fine!
/david


----------



## davthy (20 Aug 2012)

Here are some pictures from my project by the way: http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_thyb ... 731288178/
Sorry about the captions in Swedish...

And a link to the plan: http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/pdf ... -bench.pdf


----------



## Triggaaar (20 Aug 2012)

davthy":7rv7pmse said:


> Here are some pictures from my project by the way: http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_thyb ... 731288178/


Love it.


> Sorry about the captions in Swedish...


Mmm, apology not accepted


----------



## buck_fast (26 Aug 2012)

Nice work Davthy.Yes we have used the same plans,I am going to make my arm rests the same as your ones. I have been really busy at work this month and just can't get motivated to finish this project.All I need to do is glue it together and make the arm rests.


----------



## davthy (27 Aug 2012)

Life has a tendency to get in the way...
My bench took 10 months to complete.


----------



## thecoder (29 Aug 2012)

buck_fast":37e2q2bf said:


> Nice work Davthy.Yes we have used the same plans,I am going to make my arm rests the same as your ones. I have been really busy at work this month and just can't get motivated to finish this project.All I need to do is glue it together and make the arm rests.



Can I ask where you got the plans from please ?


----------



## Tom K (30 Aug 2012)

thecoder":2s5zvdco said:


> buck_fast":2s5zvdco said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Davthy.Yes we have used the same plans,I am going to make my arm rests the same as your ones. I have been really busy at work this month and just can't get motivated to finish this project.All I need to do is glue it together and make the arm rests.
> ...



Try these from above perhaps :idea: http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/pdf ... -bench.pdf


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (30 Aug 2012)

That looks class Davthy, very nice bench!  (I also accept your apology)

If you need to find a substitute for sash cramps then cargo straps can be used (as Davthy has), or you can make an overly long bench-hold (think that's the word?, those things you used to use in school when sawing on top of a bench) and make up the distance with a shorter clamp. Terrible explanation I know, but it's been a long day.

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## buck_fast (12 Sep 2012)

Finally got round to gluing the bench up, I've just the arm rests to make. Cut and glued the wood for the first arm rest but will need to wait until dry to use the clamps for the second one.

http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums/u44 ... t=seat.jpg

http://s1068.photobucket.com/albums/u44 ... glueup.jpg


----------

